Ask HN: What are some good resources(blogs, books) for SQL Query optimization? - imheretolearn
======
imheretolearn
[https://use-the-index-luke.com/](https://use-the-index-luke.com/)

This is the site I was looking for but could not remember. Would recommend
100/100

